# WMP codec error



## Ignorantguy (Jan 4, 2007)

Im trying to play a phone recording in .wav format in wmp but I get a C00D11CD error. I believe I need a certain codec for it to play. I tried the Dvix codec and I tried un/reinstalling wmp but neither worked. When I try googleing the error all I get are reg fixes. Any help?


----------



## Shane (Jan 4, 2007)

Try downloading and instaling this Klite codec pack...

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm

This pack alloys we to play pretty much everything ive wanted to preview.


----------



## Ignorantguy (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks I'll give that a try.


----------



## Ignorantguy (Jan 5, 2007)

That didnt work.  Heres what I get:

You've encountered an error message C00D10D1 while using Windows Media Player. The following information might help you troubleshoot the issue. 

Codec is missing
Windows Media Player cannot play the file (or cannot play either the audio or video portion of the file) because the *Dialogic OKI ADPCM (17)* codec is not installed on your computer. 

The missing codec might be available to download from the Internet. To search for the Dialogic OKI ADPCM (17) codec, go to the WMPlugins.com Web site.

I tryed googleing the codec in red but can't seem to find one for download.


----------



## Shane (Jan 5, 2007)

Download & install Vlc media player...It plays alot more things with those K lite codecs instaled.

I also had problems watching things using Wmp.

Vlc also loads much faster than Wmp.

Download here and try to play the clip or whatever your trying to watch using Vlc media player.....

http://www.download.com/VLC-Media-Player/3000-2194_4-10267151.html


----------

